# Solved: Vonnage/comcast phone



## cmbmedic (Apr 16, 2007)

*Hello all. Can i get some feedback on Vonnage or Comcast phone service? Does comcast allow customer install?*
thanks Doc


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Last time I checked you could do a customer installation with Comcast. From the folks I talk to, Comcast phone service is pretty good, probably a touch better than Vonage.

Truthfully, the major issue with VoIP phone quality is the quality of your ISP connection. Since I got Verizon FiOS with rock solid network connections, my VoIP service has been as good as a standard copper line. I happen to use ViaTalk, since I get two phone lines for $10/mo and it's worked just fine for me.


----------



## cmbmedic (Apr 16, 2007)

thank you john. I found the comcast modem (Motorola )and install is straightfoward. I can keep my old phone#, so...
thanks again, Doc


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, I kept my old phone number with ViaTalk as well, that's a pretty universal feature nowadays.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> FWIW, I kept my old phone number with ViaTalk as well, *that's a pretty universal feature nowadays.*


Yes, and back when the telcom's were forced to allow phone number 'portability' we had to pay $0.50 per month to SWBell/SBC/AT&T for 5 years to compensate them for the loss of telephone number control. When I changed to Vonage 5 years ago it took SBC 3.5 months to allow the change to occur. They eventually were admonished for delaying number transfers and now just takes just a few days.

Vonage taxes and fees were under $1 back then and now are over $13.00 and on par with the SBC add on taxes.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't know why Vonage is so expensive. The taxes and fees for ViaTalk are $1.97 for the first line and $1.48 for the second line. I think Vonage is just ripping people off...


----------

